# help, broke threaded insert in SIDI shoes...



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Please help, as I don't want to have to replace my trusty SIDI Dominator 2 shoes. I have had them many years and the uppers still have a few years in them.

I was replacing the cleats this morning. The metal part inside the shoe, beneath the sole that receives the cleat bolt, broke. I was tightening the cleat and it just broke, with a little ring of metal still attached to the bolt. It is very rusty. So much so that I think the other set of holes is unusable, the threads look so bad.

I am going to the LBS today at lunch, but I wanted to see if there was any hope of fixing my shoe. I really just need to replace that piece, but I cannot see how I can get in there without ripping the shoes apart. I don;t see that piece on the SIDI shoe website accesories.

in this picture (found on web, not my shoes), the piece in question can be seen on the bottom shoes, the brass piece










I am bummed because not only are my expensive shoes toast, but my ride yesterday sucked. No one showed up (fixedbeer!) so I rode solo... OK. no problem. But then I wiped out within 2 minutes of hitting the dirt. OK, wipe myself off and continue. Then I got a flat after another 2 minutes and realize that I dont have the right stuff to repair it (replacement tube was already punctured, forgot to replace again). So I walked home 3 miles in my SIDIs. No cars stopped to give me a lift!

But one car with 2 high school chicks slowed down and almost stopped. I thought it was the beginning of a penthouse forum letter or something! but they kept going, giggling.

Please help my shoe situation.


----------



## Burger (Jan 19, 2004)

There is a little cut out on the inside of the shoe. You will have to get a screwdriver or something in there and really pry it out though. I had to push through the bottom of the shoe to get it started but once its open you can just take the little brass piece out. I had one split in two on the first ride.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Burger said:


> There is a little cut out on the inside of the shoe. You will have to get a screwdriver or something in there and really pry it out though. I had to push through the bottom of the shoe to get it started but once its open you can just take the little brass piece out. I had one split in two on the first ride.


aha! i see it now!!! where did you get the replacement piece?


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*Any good shop has a million of those....*

lying around.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Diesel said:


> lying around.


smithers.... TO THE SHOP!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Just turn the plate around. There are two sets of holes. Use the other one. I have done it several times including once 15 minutes before a race.


----------



## Burger (Jan 19, 2004)

*thats what I did, one of the wholes cracked so I flipped it...*



shiggy said:


> Just turn the plate around. There are two sets of holes. Use the other one. I have done it several times including once 15 minutes before a race.


 123456


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

On a related note, I've just discovered that the slit that the ratchet goes into on one of mine is being worn away and has started rubbing against my right crank. If it gets any worse there will be nothing left to hold the strap and the shoe will be unusable.

After only 9 months (ish).

Anyone had a similar problem to that?


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Just turn the plate around. There are two sets of holes. Use the other one. I have done it several times including once 15 minutes before a race.


the other holes are pretty bad, as well. i live by the ocean, everything rusts (but not Ti!).

i just got back from the LBS. They gave me some replacements. They didnt fit, so they ground em down for me!

trip to LBS... also got a rack and fenders for the wife's bike. salsa cross top levers for the bullhorn bar donkey gave me. and they rewraped them with celeste bar tape! cant wait to mount that!


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

*Sidi thingy access flap photo*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> aha! i see it now!!! where did you get the replacement piece?


I remembered this thread as I was doing some work recently on my shoes. Here's an image of the flap, which is tough to see with the toungue of the shoe in the way.


----------



## kinkcrazy (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thats a great idea!*

I'm always saying to myself, "self, where should i put my spare chainring for my ride this evening" Me says, "Ah-ha, put it in zee shoe!


----------

